# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Buy iphone in kerala . Best option ??

## Oruvan1

Hi

I am in uk now and i really want to get an iphone for someone in kerala. 

Its easy to get one here but so hard to ship. So much formalities.

I was wondering if there is any way to buy a genuine (real one  :D) from kerala itself . So one of my friends or cousins can collect it. 

I saw amazon.in and flipkart. They are not shipping it to my ends. 

Hope.someone can give me a solution.

----------


## Oruvan1

Lulu mallil ninnu new original kito ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

@ballu ......................

Oru buyer

----------


## ballu

> Hi
> 
> I am in uk now and i really want to get an iphone for someone in kerala. 
> 
> Its easy to get one here but so hard to ship. So much formalities.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to buy a genuine (real one  :D) from kerala itself . So one of my friends or cousins can collect it. 
> 
> I saw amazon.in and flipkart. They are not shipping it to my ends. 
> ...


Hi 

I have a iphone 7S (256 GB)-silver color with me ....cover polum potichitu ella ...brand new ...eniku Dubai officeil ninum gift ayitu kittiyathu annu ...since am not crazy about these phones and these expensive stuff being a liability i was thinking of selling it off ...

if interested please let me know . I can send you the pics ...specs etc ....

----------


## Deewana

> Hi 
> 
> I have a iphone 7S (256 GB)-silver color with me ....cover polum potichitu ella ...brand new ...eniku Dubai officeil ninum gift ayitu kittiyathu annu ...since am not crazy about these phones and these expensive stuff being a liability i was thinking of selling it off ...
> 
> if interested please let me know . I can send you the pics ...specs etc ....


How much do u want for the phone ???

----------


## ballu

> How much do u want for the phone ???


let me know how much you r willing to pay ...

 market price is around 70k ...but my piece will definitely come with a good discount :)

----------


## Celebrity

Any smartphone experts here...?????

----------


## Tigerbasskool

try snapdeal ....cash on delivery is also available.....good service aaanu ...ithu veree problems unnum illaaa

----------


## firecrown

> Hi
> 
> I am in uk now and i really want to get an iphone for someone in kerala. 
> 
> Its easy to get one here but so hard to ship. So much formalities.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to buy a genuine (real one  :D) from kerala itself . So one of my friends or cousins can collect it. 
> 
> I saw amazon.in and flipkart. They are not shipping it to my ends. 
> ...


Here you go: https://locate.apple.com/in/en/sales...&pt=3&x=27&y=8

Better go to a store labeled as "Premium". Apple Premium Resellers have been recognised by Apple for providing superior customer service with a focus on Apple solutions, service and support.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

> Here you go: https://locate.apple.com/in/en/sales...&pt=3&x=27&y=8
> 
> Better go to a store labeled as "Premium". Apple Premium Resellers have been recognised by Apple for providing superior customer service with a focus on Apple solutions, service and support.


ipol aano manushya reply cheyunethu ...kazhiyee varsham august il itaa post aaanu ... :Laughing:

----------


## Tigerbasskool

@Oruvan1
if u r still looking buy iphone X but nalle expensive aaanu

https://www.techradar.com/reviews/iphone-x-review

----------


## Oruvan1

> @Oruvan1
> if u r still looking buy iphone X but nalle expensive aaanu
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/reviews/iphone-x-review


thanks. 
Bought one last year from trissur. 

Iphone x is over priced

samsung s9 is a better option

----------

